
Cambridge Analytica, Trump-Tied Political Firm, Offered to Entrap Politicians - booleanbetrayal
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/19/us/cambridge-analytica-alexander-nix.html
======
booleanbetrayal
Not seeing the post that this is allegedly a dupe of.

